
Setting Up Monitoring and Alerting on Amazon AWS with Terraform - pattrn
https://stephenmann.io/post/setting-up-monitoring-and-alerting-on-amazon-aws-with-terraform/
======
pattrn
Thought this might be helpful to anyone wanting to automate setting up
alerting with AWS+Terraform. (Thank you, Hashicorp team, if any of you happen
to run across this comment. You make my life and my clients' lives
significantly easier.)

